# Sticky  Pipe Section on Puff.com



## Dave.73

I wanted to let you all know that we have just launched a brand new section on Puff.com that is devoted to anything and everything pipe related. We decided to launch the pipe section because the Puff members of the pipe forums are very active and provide some great, detailed, in depth reviews and information here in the forums so we wanted to share it on the main site too.

I want to give a special thank you to the following members who were instrumental in helping to launch this new section. *Natedogg, Indigosmoke, Owaindav & Commander Quan.* These guys have already submitted articles to be posted on Puff.com so be sure to check out the first article and leave some feedback or suggestions for future articles.

Another thing that I wanted to mention is that these articles that appear in the pipe section on Puff.com are eligible to be counted for the band new and very hard to get *Puff Editor Awards.*


----------



## BrewShooter

Wow, I came across this article as part of a Google search earlier today and thought I'd stumbled on a part of the site I'd never seen before. Little did I realize I was getting an early look at a new area!!!


----------



## Dave.73

BrewShooter said:


> Wow, I came across this article as part of a Google search earlier today and thought I'd stumbled on a part of the site I'd never seen before. Little did I realize I was getting an early look at a new area!!!


That is awesome. Hope you enjoy the new section.


----------



## Commander Quan

Nice article Dave. Way to set the bar for the rest of us.


----------



## Dave.73

Commander Quan said:


> Nice article Dave. Way to set the bar for the rest of us.


Glad you are liking the new section and first article. We can't wait to see what you come up with as well as the other members.


----------



## owaindav

Commander Quan said:


> Nice article Dave. Way to set the bar for the rest of us.


Thanks Derrick! I'm sure you guys will have no problem meeting and exceeding that standard! I can't wait to see what everyone else has to offer!


----------



## Xodar

A great idea, and a knowledgeable staff you have there. I am looking forward to future articles, great start with that one Dave!


----------

